
Tame Jupyter notebooks from data scientists for production systems - scotthajek
https://content.pivotal.io/blog/how-data-scientists-can-tame-jupyter-notebooks-for-use-in-production-systems
======
scotthajek
Jupyter Notebooks allow data scientists to quickly iterate as we explore data
sets, try different models, visualize trends, and perform many other task. But
how can they be integrated with production workflows? Tim Kopp, a data
scientist from Pivotal, shows how.

